# Fund Availability



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

hi,

I currently have exactly 67 points for Canadian immigration, and i was wondering if funds availability is a must for a PR ? Like current requirement for a single person is almost 11,100 C$ , My personal savings are half way there but just checking If i can file the application ahead and show them the findings before the visa is issued etc... ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

binary-zero said:


> hi,
> 
> I currently have exactly 67 points for Canadian immigration, and i was wondering if funds availability is a must for a PR ? Like current requirement for a single person is almost 11,100 C$ , My personal savings are half way there but just checking If i can file the application ahead and show them the findings before the visa is issued etc... ?


You do not require to show Proof of Funds until you land and have your visa issued. The visa is not valid until stamped so when you land, which must be within one year of your medical.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I dont know if the rule changed but we had to show all funds in hand and expected investments profit and from house/business sales prior to getting our visas.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You do not require to show Proof of Funds until you land and have your visa issued. The visa is not valid until stamped so when you land, which must be within one year of your medical.


Oh great ... So you mean, the local embassy is not concerned with the funds until the application is processed. Please also clear one point that if you are not issued any visa until you land in Canada, then what sort of document is provided for traveling ?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I can only comment on what has happened to us as a family and what we had to prove in documentation form, not once but twice, and what I have learned on this forum they may ask for proof of funds on landing. Does that mean they can refuse entry if you cant show proof of what you declared on the application forms?? to meet basic entry requirements.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We are in the new procedure, and we had to prove our funds in the beginning of the process.

Is it wise to move to Canada without a job and with not even CAD 11,000? How are you gonna survive? You must rent a house or room, maybe buy a car, food, sometimes pay a deposit for utilities or mobile phone,... Oh, and don't forget: buy an airplane ticket, and pay all the cotst for medical examination and visa processing...


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Agreed. 

But i think Auld Yin is correct ! you don't have to submit these in start when you send application to CIO in Sydney ... Once your application is finalized from there, CIO will send your case to your local embassy in the country which then asks for Medicals, Police Clearance and Funds etc...


thanks.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

binary-zero said:


> Once your application is finalized from there, CIO will send your case to your local embassy in the country which then asks for Medicals, Police Clearance and Funds etc...


That was 2 months later for us. Don't think you can save a few thousands of dollars in 8 weeks time if all you have at the start is not even 10,000. :-(


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

right ! another question then, I have another 5000$ with my employer as Provident Fund which i can withdraw when needed or when i leave my job. Can those be counted towards savings ?


----------

